# impossible mise à jour 4.3 pour Ipod



## perchaude (31 Mars 2011)

Impossible de mettre la mise à jour de mon Ipod touch 4 ème génération.
Itunes me dit que ma connexion est expiré et il y a aussi un message d'erreur 11222.  Que dois-je faire. 
Merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 

voici un lien qui pourrait t'aider : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3297?viewlocale=fr_FR
"Conditions Particulires et messages d'alerte" > "Erreur 11222" vers la fin.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## perchaude (2 Avril 2011)

Les transferts de mes achats de Itunes fonctionnent...les mises à jour des Apps fontionnent aussi.....J'ai fais un diagnostic de réseau de connectivité
avec Itunes et ça dit: ouverture URL support apple impossible avec Itunes.
Donc, c'est peut-être ca qui cause problème pour cette fameuse mise à jour?


----------



## perchaude (3 Avril 2011)

J'ai téléphoné  le support Apple et c'est réglé. Ce que j'ai  fais désactivé mon pare-feu et.... mon anti-virus... dans option internet dans connecxion ...s'assurer que dans les paramètres réseaux ....  détecter automatiquement la connexion soit cochée..... et dans  (avancé) à la même place que option internet ....dans la sécurité que la case vérifier la révocation des  certificats de l'éditeur soit décochée... et faire la mise à jour du Ipod...par la suite réactiver anti-virus ...pare-feu et recocher  la case de revocation.
Merci pour le soutien


----------



## keblen (5 Avril 2011)

Salut, moi j'ai un pb un peu différent.
Je possède un iPod Touch 3G et j'ai pour l'instant la version 4.2.1. Quand je lance une recherche de mise à jour sur iTunes (avec mon iPod branché), on me dit que mon logiciel est déjà à jour. Donc impossible d'avoir cette dernière version 4.3. Pourquoi?
Merci, bye


----------



## perchaude (5 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai réglé mon problème avec ce No de Tel : Support Apple en ligne.
Français ou anglais ...Voici: 1-800-692-7753


----------

